# Will you tell me the coat pattern of this filly



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She appears to be sorrel tovero. Tovero is showing both tobiano and overo patterns. In her, I definitely splash, sabino, she's negative for LWO so no frame for her. So, tobiano, splash and sabino. Or, "Tovero" for short. LoL.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

She's listed as a toby on her papers but thanks.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know about Paints, but with Appys you're lucky if they get the color and pattern right on the papers half the time...


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

cmarie said:


> She's listed as a toby on her papers but thanks.


I just reread this post and I'm sorry it sounded snooty, I meant to say she is listed as a toby on her papers and thanks not but thanks, I thought she may have had some splash, the sabiano confuses me.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Faceman you're right, it was much easier when there was skewbald and piebald, now there is all the variations of the two, I know very little about the Appy color patterns.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol. Its okay. It takes a lot to offend me. Lol. I love paint patterns so i try and read as much as i can on them, but they do get confusing, especially when you combine multiple patterns together. 

And many people get patterns wrong. If they dont know, they guess. Lol. 

I had a paint that looked just like her actually, same markings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm glad I didn't offend you. It's too bad this little girl had such a bad injury she could have been a nice little possible reiner she's got a nice sliding stop in the field, her back end is nicely shaped but the front end is a mess no muscles in the chest compared to the rest of her.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Tobiano for sure. Sabino too - the way the markings like to roam and seem to roan at the edges, and get very jagged and messy. I don't think splash - splash likes to make markings neat, and nothing is trying to neaten her out here lol.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

No her marking are not neat. Thanks


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Faceman said:


> I don't know about Paints, but with Appys you're lucky if they get the color and pattern right on the papers half the time...



Even though my App isn't papered the coloring on his coggins was totally wrong. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree with Chiila, her rough edges scream Sabino.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

does anyone have a picture of the sabino pattern


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.apha.com/forms/press/sabino.jpg
http://paintsinthewind.webs.com/lacey1.jpg
http://content.breederoo.com/users/NPHorses/images/content/sabino.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/5Lf5K25Jc3G73F53H6bck33761cf4d9571111.jpg
http://www.elementsarabians.com/foal_pics/zahra091811a.jpg
http://www.powerpainthorses.com/resources/sabino_colt_white.jpg

These are all varying degrees of sabino...


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

The wikipedia does a good job of describing the irregular spots.

Sabino horse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But I am no expert. I looked at the APHA website, and they dont recognize the Sabino gene as being a coat pattern. My best guess is according the the APHA she is a Overo. But more than likely she is a combination of all sorts of patterns! 

APHA.Com - Overo Pattern


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------

